# Is Sony Bravia W70B a good television for PS3 and PS4



## pawan_d (Jun 21, 2015)

Hello All,

    I am planning to purchase an LED TV. I could see good reviews for Sony Bravia W700B. Sony WebLink here:

    Is this going to be great for PS3[ currently have it ] as well as PS4[ if I purchase in the near future ]?. I could see this coming up to around 37k in YesMart Hyderabad. Although I don't need smart tv as such, the reviews on the internet about this TV are really goood. 

Please suggest me your ideas.

Thanks,
Pavan.


----------

